

Real-time Hair Simulation - bearsharked
https://vimeo.com/127668604

======
anotheryou
they could definitely benefit from a cooperation with a hairdresser. And why
is it always like in low-gravity-slow-motion? Also hair that "flows" like that
as long and heavy. Coming closest in really is thin hair, with electrostatic
charge, but I doubt that's the aim.

